# Just fell in a weapons gold-mine looking for advice.



## Obsidian Fury (Aug 15, 2018)

Hello everyone,


Recently I stumbled upon what appears to be a weapon’s gold mine. This Sword-smith from Ocotlan, Oaxaca, Mexico just moved in next door I Googled this Ocotlan place and it turns out that there is a rich swordsmithing history there, they do everything from functional historical replicas, fantasy weapons, practice weapons, movie props (The sword from Conan the barbarian film was was forged by those guys). This guy has been a smith for 50 years and looks like he really knows what he is doing, just to check I asked him to forge me the Bowie Knife used by the man in black from Westworld and did a bang up job. He forged the blade from a Rail steel bar by hand, he uses very few power tools, the guard and pommel are bronze and the handle is from a wood that he calls Granadillo, really nice sturdy wood. It is 1.7 ft in length, 2 inches wide, and 0.25 inch thick. While it has a lot of mass it feels really light in my hand I could swing it all day without breaking a sweat, not to mention that it has a really mean sharp edge it cuts phonebook paper like butter and a newspaper roll that has been soaked in water and left to dry 5 inch thick without a problem, really nice piece, he did the whole thing for $40.00 bucks. The guys is retired so he only forges something when someone asks for something and his prices are really cheap. Here is a picture:








Ever since I was a kid I loved swords and weapons from all martial arts since they are simply awesome, however my knowledge is limited regarding their specs I really want to buy more custom made weapons from him to start a collection, and hopefully practice if I’m able to find martial arts schools with a weapons curriculum even if I have to drive a hour to get there. Are there any suggestions as to what should I ask for next? Also how should I ask for it to get a really nice piece with the correct specs? Also any suggested reading material to learn about historical weapons?


----------



## drop bear (Aug 16, 2018)

Nice.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 16, 2018)

I believe the Conan swords were forged by Jody Sampson, an American sword maker who passed away a few years ago.  He spent a number of years working at Albion Swords in Wisconsin, but what his arrangement was at the time he made those swords, I do not know.


----------



## Obsidian Fury (Aug 16, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> I believe the Conan swords were forged by Jody Sampson, an American sword maker who passed away a few years ago.  He spent a number of years working at Albion Swords in Wisconsin, but what his arrangement was at the time he made those swords, I do not know.



Really? Thank you for telling me I should do some further research regarding the smith. Thank you.


----------

